# Video update on my monster tank



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

Just a short video update. Sitting in the garage after dinner relaxed having a smoke watching my Arowana cruise it's home

Watch in HD quality.

Enjoy






Thanks for viewing,

Andy


----------



## Eros168 (Dec 25, 2011)

thats a nice specimen you have there. One day, i will get one of those guys.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Great looking Tank and Fish. I also like the Color of your substrate,inhances the Colors of the Fish.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

nice severums


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

any videos of your bichirs?


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

JohnnyAppleSnail said:


> Great looking Tank and Fish. I also like the Color of your substrate,inhances the Colors of the Fish.


Thanks. I'm actually changing out the substrate to sand today. Did it for the stingrays. The exact same sand as the sand in my Geo tank.



jay_leask said:


> any videos of your bichirs?


No videos of them yet. They don't come out much. The Ornate is getting aggressive cuz all 3 of them always fight for territory under the driftwood.


----------



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

Great Video what a Tank.................


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

WOW , your Arowana look amazing


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

I always wondered why so many Stingray owners don't have sand in their Tanks or any substrate for that matter? I always thought it is so natural for Stingrays to have sand and they would feel more comfortable in their surroundings. I'll take a guess that it has something to do with bio-load? regardless glad to see you're doing sand.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

nice tank! relaxing to watch aros swim. especially after a day of work!


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

wayofthefish said:


> Great Video what a Tank.................





arash53 said:


> WOW , your Arowana look amazing


Thanks guys



JohnnyAppleSnail said:


> I always wondered why so many Stingray owners don't have sand in their Tanks or any substrate for that matter? I always thought it is so natural for Stingrays to have sand and they would feel more comfortable in their surroundings. I'll take a guess that it has something to do with bio-load? regardless glad to see you're doing sand.


Ya I'm pretty sure it has a lot to do with the bio load just like any other monster tank setups. Also u don't get to see the beauty in rays when they're covered in sand Adding the sand is finished now. Did it this afternoon. My back kills lol wasn't fun taking out 120+ lbs of gravel...I'll post pics once my water clears up more.



m_class2g said:


> nice tank! relaxing to watch aros swim. especially after a day of work!


Thanks bro. Indeed relaxing


----------

